# Raubfischfütterung



## Jürgen-V (10. Juni 2008)

hi
mal ein paar bilder vom sonntag:

 

der kleine weiße (hat fast keine schuppen)oben links und der in der mitte mit den braunen rücken sind unsere neuzugänge.

 

heikes einziger kommentar als sie aus dem wasser kam:

wenn die an den lippen zähne hätten, hätte ich jetzt keine finger mehr. 


 

und zum schluss....heike beim köpfchen kraulen.


----------



## karsten. (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Raubfischfütterung*

kennst Du den ?


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Raubfischfütterung*

Hallo Jürgen,

also wenn ich mir Eure Brummer so ansehe - ganz schön mutig, Deine Heike  

Andererseits - sie kommt ja auch mit Dir zurecht


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Raubfischfütterung*

hi

der war echt gut karsten.   

@else


> ganz schön mutig, Deine Heike
> 
> Andererseits - sie kommt ja auch mit Dir zurecht



dafür kommst du 4 wochen ins tierheim christine


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Raubfischfütterung*

Wiiiiiiiiiiiieso?  

Du bist doch immer für ein offenes Wort zu haben


----------



## Frettchenfreund (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Raubfischfütterung*

Hallo zusammen!

Jürgen echt tolle Bilder.
Wenn ich mal Reich  werde, will ich das auch haben.  



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> dafür kommst du 4 wochen ins tierheim christine



1. Welches Tierheim hält es mit Christine 4 Wochen aus?  
2. Christine hält es doch ohne uns keine 4 Wochen aus!  

Also Tierheim geht nicht Jürgen.


  Hoffendlich liest das Elschen nicht. :cu


----------



## Olli.P (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Raubfischfütterung*

Ei gugge mal,

der Jürgen hat doch 'ne Cam und Bilder einstellen kann er auch.


----------



## velos (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Raubfischfütterung*

Mensch Jürgen,

ist das nicht schön, dass uns unsere Frauen aus der Hand fressen


----------



## rainthanner (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Raubfischfütterung*

tolle Bilder.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Raubfischfütterung*



			
				velos schrieb:
			
		

> ist das nicht schön, dass uns unsere Frauen aus der Hand fressen



 verwechselst Du das vielleicht was? Ist das nicht eher andersrum? Guck Dir die Fotos noch mal genau an!


----------



## velos (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Raubfischfütterung*

Mensch Chritine, da hab ich wohl nicht richtig hingeschaut


----------

